# Whats the best paint for garage walls and floors?



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

I move into my new house next week and one of the first jobs is to tidy up the garage.

The floor appears to be concrete and the walls brick (sorry I cant be more specific :lol: )

Im thinking of going for a white wall/grey floor combo

Any links of recommendations of the best products and how much roughly would be needed? I dont have exact measurements but would describe it as a standardish sized single garage.

Thanks :buffer:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Just walk into the local diy centre and see what they have on the shelves, the tins will list the coverage.
Only other thing i could possibly think of is a anti dust sealer for the concrete befor ethe floor paint.


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

james_death said:


> Just walk into the local diy centre and see what they have on the shelves, the tins will list the coverage.
> Only other thing i could possibly think of is a anti dust sealer for the concrete befor ethe floor paint.


Definatly agree with the concrete sealer

We painted our warehouse floor and we were recommended to use a floor paint that was chemical resistant. Might come in useful if your using any cleaning liquids inside


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, I was planning on the following process

Brush and vac the floor 
Jet spray the floor
Brush again and allow to dry
Paint the walls using http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/modules/shop/view.asp?Prodcode=Paint17 as the base coat then http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/modules/shop/view.asp?Prodcode=paint18 as top coat
Seal the floor using http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/modules/shop/view.asp?catid=1&Prodcode=Paint02
Paint the floor using http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/modules/shop/view.asp?Prodcode=Paint01

Would that be sufficient and afford a decent finish?

Would I see the benefit of using the concrete sealer prior to using the top coat? Likewise with using the emulsion prior to using the top coat?


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

The floor paint states that it has a fine aggregate finish. Does it have a sand like substance in it. A smooth finish might be better. A lot easier to clean


----------



## DannyHigg (Nov 30, 2010)

I can recomend a epoxy based floor paint, shouldnt need a sealent and the finish is superb.
Is more expensive but you will be kicking yourself when bits of paint start flaking.
I work in a concrete bunker so i know rushed floor painting!

Also the epoxy finish is nice and smooth
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/**-MF-ULTIMAT...756422&cguid=e110bde612c0a47a26540234ff768749


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

DannyHigg said:


> I can recomend a epoxy based floor paint, shouldnt need a sealent and the finish is superb.
> Is more expensive but you will be kicking yourself when bits of paint start flaking.
> I work in a concrete bunker so i know rushed floor painting!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate :thumb: anyone else used this?


----------



## DannyHigg (Nov 30, 2010)

Btw im not recomending that particular company/brand just one i found online. but have used resin floor paint, cannot rember the brand though.

Dan


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Cheers :thumbs:

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

+1 for Epoxy. I used Spencer Coatings and it's been great.


----------



## Banesm (Sep 5, 2018)

I understand that I was a little late for the party, but...

First of all, you can use either paint for the interior of your garage, and you cna certainly use either interior or exterior paint over your primer.

Flat exterior paint is certainly available, and is probably more commonly used. Think about most wood siding or hardi-plank homes that are painted. Rarely do i see a sheen to them.

The primary differences between interior and exterior paint (look this article for more info about this https://10carbest.com/best-paint-for-garage-walls is mildew resistance, resistance to fade (UV), and maybe more tolerant of substrate expansion and contraction. Most Exterior paints are not VOC free either, whereas you can get VOC free for interior paints. Neither paint is designed ot be submerged in water for any period of time, though exterior paint will stand up to tougher elements. If you plan to hose down your walls to clean the garage, neither will protect your drywall . But if you're worried about the occasional splash..don't worry about it. think about your shower..that's interior paint above the fiberglass/tile.

Glossier paints like this offer better scrub-ability as the surface is less porous. Glossier paints also tend to amplify the substrate's imperfections. this becomes more apparent the darker and glossier you go.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

I used Matt Emulsion thinned down a little in a sprayer from Screwfix (£55), this was for painting blocks though. 2 coats gave it a decent coverage., all wood on garage is grey, but still wanting floor to completely cure before sealing and painting. Probably grey as well, so interested to see yours once done.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

probably a bit more expensive but i have used 3 coats of Santex smooth in my 3.x6m single garage. 1 coat of half and half and then 2 full coats. makes the walls amazingly smooth. need to order some tiles for the floor soon which is the expensive part


----------

